# Konflikte in der Arbeit / mit Chef



## marion9394 (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr,

Nach dem ich gestern einen etwas unschönen Vorfall in der Arbeit hatte (nein, nicht wegen ständigem off-toppi spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wollte ich bei euch mal rumfragen - der ein oder andere alte hase mit mehr berufserfahrung als ich ist sicher dabei...

Bin seit 3 monaten in einer neuen Firma, die arbeit ist toll und mein Kollege und mein junger Cheff sind auch klasse - ABER leider ist da noch ein anderer Cheff der ein totales Arschloch ist, der Mann ist 70 und mischt sich noch überall mit ein... Irgendwie ist der wohl in seiner alten welt hängengeblieben und ich glaube das er entweder ein problem mit frauen hat oder mit jungen menschen - oder beides!

zu den anderen beiden kollegen ist er total freundlich und ratscht - nur bei mir hat er immer einen total fiesen ton drauf... ich weiß wirklich nicht wie mans dem noch recht machen kann (ich bin wirklich scheiß freundlich zu dem!)

Also beispiel gestern: ich habe einen Termin bei einem Arzt bekommen zur Akupunktur (bei einem guten, wo man nicht soo oft einen Termin bekommt,wäre für meine migräne wirklich gut gewesen) dann habe ich gefragt ob ich nächsten dienstag frei haben kann. der freundliche junge cheff meinte er klärt das mit dem alten sack ab... oki ich warte... dann wurde mir mitgeteilt das ich in der probezeit keinen anspruch auf urlaub hätte (habe ein halbes jahr pz) - was so auch nicht stimmt da man ja anteilig urlaub hat (also 24 tage durch 12 monate -> 2 tage pro monat). oki war ich da schon angefressen... dachte ich mir - fragst ihn halt ob ich die überstunden dafür hernehmen kann... dann tickt der alte sack voll aus und plärrt rum von wegen er bestimmt wann ich da bin und wenn ich das nicht verstehe können wir das arbeitsverhältnis ja wieder beenden... o.O öhm hab erstmal doof geguckt und bin rückwärts wieder raus geganen...

als ich mit dem jungen darüber geredet habe meinte diese "wir hätten keine gemeinsame ebene gefunden" und wir sollten mal unter vier augen reden... was ich aber für keine gute idee halte da der alte einfach ein choleriker ist und ich dann mit sicherheit wieder arbeitslos ist (also der junge meinte auch das der alte irgendwie unfair zu mir ist, er kann allerdings nicht viel machen...)

was kann ich da tun?

LG

ps: solche vorfälle könnt ich noch ewig erzählen...


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2009)

Treppe runter schubsen oder kündigen.

Viele Möglichkeiten hast du leider nicht, klar könntest du gerichtlich und gesetzlich vorgehen, aber das würde das Arbeitsverhältnis so zerstören, dass wieder nur eine Kündigung am Ende in Frage kommen würde.

Ich würde mich auf die Suche nach einer anderen Stelle machen.


----------



## marion9394 (19. Mai 2009)

also eigentlich ist es ja nur noch eine frage der zeit bis der alte sack mal abdanken muss... früher oder später wird sich unsere firma eh in werbeagentur und versand teilen... aber ka wie lang das noch dauert...

ich schreib mal noch ein beispiel:
da wir momentan noch versandhändler suchen haben wir eine anzeige in der zeitung wo man infos anfordern kann. ich betreu die telefonzentrale. am morgen schreib ich immer die telefonate aus dem telefon raus und leg sie dem alten sack hin... in der zwischenzeit hat ein anrufer aus der anruferliste nochmal bei mir angerufen und seine daten da gelassen - gut, schick ich ihm infos zu. kurz drauf hat der scheff die anruferliste durchgearbeitet und jenen mann nochmal angerufen - der sagte er hätte mit einer jungen frau gesprochen... nun kommt der alte sack zu mir in motzt mich an warum ich dem mann keine infos per post geschickt habe -.- erklärungsversuche das er erst vor 10 min angerufen hat sind dann sinnlos.


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2009)

Solche Leute werden erst dann abdanken wenn sie unter die Erde kommen. Für sie gibt es nicht viel anderes ausser die Arbeti udn gerade wenn man etwas aufgebaut hat klammert man sich sehr daran und will es nicht loslassen. Hat derjenige nicht einen Nachfolger oder einen Sohn der die Firma übernimmt und ihn endgültig abschiesst und keine Widerrede zulässt wird derjenige immer wieder kommen und auch immer wieder dazwischen reden.

Also ich denke den wirst du nicht so schnell los.

Ob die Trennung der Abteilungne auch wirklich etwas bringen wird, würd ich nicht drauf wetten.


----------



## pnn (19. Mai 2009)

Ich würde ihm einfach mal richtig die Meinung sagen ... dann gibt es nur 3 Optionen: 
- er schlcukt es und ändert sich dir gegenüber
- er schmeisst dich in der Probezeit raus
- oder es wird schlimmer und du gehst von alleine

Bei der Arbeitssituation kannst du mMn in allen 3 Fällen nur gewinnen. Natürlich würde ich mich da vorher erstmal schon nach anderen Stellen umschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> *ich bin wirklich scheiß freundlich zu dem!*
> 
> *mit dem alten sack *



du bist die Einzige die Probleme mit ihm hat? Die ältere Generation ist teilweise anders "gestrickt". Vielleicht gefällt ihm ja nicht, dass du eben so "scheiß freundlich" zu ihm bist. Manche Menschen sehen das was du denkst, egal wie freundlich du dabei redest! oO Oder deine Kollegen helfen dir gern mal weil du ne Frau bist und es geht im auf den Sender. Gerade Leute über 60 haben da noch ein anderes Gesellschaftsbild im Kopf und da müssen sich Frauen erstmal beweisen. 

Bevor du was unüberlegtes tust, solltest du auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren ihn davon zu überzeugen, das du ein gutes Selbstbewußtsein hast und ein Durchsetzungsvermögen. Normalerweise sollte es ihm imponieren und er sieht das du nicht nur ein "Blondchen" bist, was ständig von allen Hilfe kriegt sondern eine selbstbewußte Frau.

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, er ist ein notorischer Choleriker, das paßt aber nicht so wirklich ins Bild, weil er ja den Anderen gegenüber freundlich ist.

<- übernimmt aber keine Haftung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rathloriel (19. Mai 2009)

Ach schwierige Situation. Ich denke du wirst ihn nicht ändern können. Der ist wie er ist und wird sich in dem Alter auch nicht dir zu liebe anpassen, so gemein wies klingt.

Du musst dir nun überlegen, macht dir die Arbeit Spaß? Magst du die anderen Leute da? Also ist es dir das Theater wert?

Oder bist du jmd, der ( wie ich zum Bsp ) relativ feinfühlig ist und in einer solchen Umgebung eingeht wie ne Primel die man nicht gießt.

Die Entscheidung kannst nur du treffen.

Ich denke, mit dem Kerl reden bringt nichts, da kommt man nicht gegen an. Wenn er so ein hochexplosives Gemisch ist, wie deine Erzählungen vermitteln, dann lass es lieber.


----------



## marion9394 (19. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> du bist die Einzige die Probleme mit ihm hat? Die ältere Generation ist teilweise anders "gestrickt". Vielleicht gefällt ihm ja nicht, dass du eben so "scheiß freundlich" zu ihm bist. Manche Menschen sehen das was du denkst, egal wie freundlich du dabei redest! oO Oder deine Kollegen helfen dir gern mal weil du ne Frau bist und es geht im auf den Sender. Gerade Leute über 60 haben da noch ein anderes Gesellschaftsbild im Kopf und da müssen sich Frauen erstmal beweisen.
> 
> Bevor du was unüberlegtes tust, solltest du auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren ihn davon zu überzeugen, das du ein gutes Selbstbewußtsein hast und ein Durchsetzungsvermögen. Normalerweise sollte es ihm imponieren und er sieht das du nicht nur ein "Blondchen" bist, was ständig von allen Hilfe kriegt sondern eine selbstbewußte Frau.
> 
> ...



Ja zum jüngeren Geschäftspartner ist er total freundlich, zu unserem Einkäufer auch... irgendwie hat er nur zu mir so einen herablassenden Ton - das ist den anderen auch schon aufgefallen. hm, eigentlich habe ich nicht das gefühl das er das spürt das er bei mir unten durch ist, ich bin eigentlich ein sehr friedvoller mensch, bei mir muss man schon wirklich über lange zeit ekelig sein damit ich das jemanden wirklich übel nehme... sehe halt immer das gute am menschen (er zahlt mein gehalt) kann sowas immer ganz gut wieder vergessen... sage mir immer einmal kann jeder nen schlechten tag (oder phase haben...) eigentlich helf ich auch eher den kollegen als die mir, ich bin der ansprechpartner wenns um die technik geht, und das wird eigentlich auch honoriert.

eigentlich habe ich hier ja schon recht viele wichtige dinge gemacht, zb wie die ganzen Homepages, alle werbemittel, hab immer viele ideen wie man was verbessern kann und die kunden lieben mich auch am telefon. (er will ja immer nie das ich mit denen rede, muss ja alles immer gleich durchstellen, der traut mir einfach nix zu)

Ich versuche auch immer wenn er mal wieder so mies drauf ist, das ich ihn dann einfach anlächle anstatt in anzupampen... aber das hat auch noch nix gebracht...

es war auch krass als einmal ein telekomfuzzi da war um die telefone einzurichten (hatte lange probleme mit der telekom) und der cheff ist im meeting den techniker angegangen das ganz rum war...

edit: im grunde ist der job schon das was ich mir vorgestellt habe, verdiene nicht schlecht und das beste ist ich kann in 10 minuten zu fuß zur arbeit gehen... dazu kommt noch ich brach meine tattoowirung nicht zu verstecken und rumrennen kann ich auch wie ich mag...


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Ich würd mir nen neuen Job suchen. Es gibt Leute mit denen man einfach nicht vernünftig reden kann. Wenn Du jetzt nach 3 Monaten schon das Gefühl hast, dass der Dich überhaupt nicht ausstehen kann wird sich das kaum ändern.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch immer wenn er mal wieder so mies drauf ist, das ich ihn dann einfach anlächle anstatt in anzupampen... aber das hat auch noch nix gebracht...



Stell dir vor du bist mies drauf und motzt rum und deine Angestellte lächelt dich die ganze Zeit an... ist zwar nett von dir gemeint, aber was würdest du denken? Ich würde denken "Schleimer!" und das wirds wohl sein.

Das ist nicht bös gemeint, du meinst es ja auch nur gut.

Aber dein Chef ist ein älterer Herr, der es wahrscheinlich noch gewohnt ist "Frauen gehören hinter den Herd!", vielleicht paßt ihm auch irgendwas an dir nicht. Und solange du immer lächelst wirst du bei ihm nicht im ansehen steigen.

Das soll nicht bedeuten, dass du ihm mal die Meinung husten sollst oder ihn beschimpfen. Aber eventuell solltest du nicht mit einem lächeln auf "gemotze" reagieren. Du darfst ruhig "zeigen" das dir das nicht paßt. Und natürlich dabei höflich bleiben. 

Ich würde sicher nicht lächeln wenn mich jemand anpampt. Ich wäre ernst und höflich. Wenn er es dann irgendwann nicht unterläßt, kannst du ihm ruhig mal fragen ob du was verkehrt gemacht hast oder warum er dir gegenüber so patzig ist. 

Eventuell rechnet er garnicht mit Contra oder wird sich erstmal darüber bewußt, wie er dich momentan behandelt. 

Mein Tipp:
"Offene Konfrontation ohne Kriegserklärung" 

Was ich machen würde:

Wenn er das nächste mal mit dir motzt, frag ihn ob ihr euch mal unter 4 Augen unterhalten könnt. Höflich aber bestimmt. Dann frag ihn, wieso er anscheinend zu allen freundlich ist nur zu dir nicht. Ob er mit dir unzufrieden ist oder ihm was nicht an dir paßt. 

Damit wird er nicht rechnen und du wirst auch in seinem Ansehen steigen weil du Rückrat bewiesen hast. 

Wenn du Pech hast sagt er, er kann dich nicht leiden und du bist ihm ein Dorn im Auge, aber dann weißt du wenigstens wo du dran bist.

Ansonsten könnte das Gespräch nur ein positiver Gewinn für dich sein.


----------



## Kono (shat) (19. Mai 2009)

nunja, da gibt es 2 möglichkeiten
du wirst den nicht ändern können, also kannst du ihn nur weitensgehend ignorieren. in einem ohr rein, im anderen wieder raus, 
oder
du suchst dir eine andere firma, bevor du kündigst
der lebt bestimmt noch paar jahre, und vorher wirst du den nicht los

kannst ihn natürlich mal damit konfrontieren, aber ob du dann noch lange da arbeitest, bezweifle ich mal
hat der alte denn noch einen chef über sich?


----------



## marion9394 (19. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> kannst ihn natürlich mal damit konfrontieren, aber ob du dann noch lange da arbeitest, bezweifle ich mal
> hat der alte denn noch einen chef über sich?



ne leider nicht, wir sind ein kleines start-up unternehmen, und die beiden cheffs sind soweit ich weiß partner, auch wenn der alte gar kein gehalt kriegt... darüber wird sich mit mir ja nicht unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das soll nicht bedeuten, dass du ihm mal die Meinung husten sollst oder ihn beschimpfen. Aber eventuell solltest du nicht mit einem lächeln auf "gemotze" reagieren. Du darfst ruhig "zeigen" das dir das nicht paßt. Und natürlich dabei höflich bleiben.



Das werde ich jetzt auch mal versuchen... so nach dem motto wie man in wald reinschreit kommts wieder zurück

ich bin mal gespannt wie er zum neuen grafiker ist, er sagte mir mal das er grafiker (welche aus der werbung) nicht leiden kann... (der kommt anfang juni)


----------



## shadow24 (19. Mai 2009)

schade das ihr so ein kleines Unternehmen seid und ihr kein Betriebsrat habt.
ich bin stv.Vorsitzender des Betriebsrates bei uns und solche Themen, incl. Mobbing, wie du sie ansprichst,sind die häufigsten Fälle,die wir auf der Arbeit behandeln müssen...
grundsätzlich ist es häufig schwer den Generationenkonflikt gerade zu biegen,aber du solltest dich nicht entmutigen lassen auch deine meinung kund zu tun. und wir sagen immer:man kann auch mit einem Lächeln Zähne zeigen...
am besten wartest du aber erstmal das Ende deiner Probezeit ab,was ja ein überschaubarer Zeitraum ist,denn wenn du da zu hartnäckig bist,kann er dich während der Probezeit ohne Angaben von Gründen kündigen...
danach wird es selbst für ihn schon schwieriger dich einfach so rauszuwerfen.zumindest kannst du dann schon ne gute Abfindung geltend machen,wenn er meint er müsste dich unbedingt entlassen...

und zum Thema Urlaub in der Probezeit:der Arbeitgeber muss dir in der Probezeit kein Urlaub gewähren.er KANN es zwar machen,was ja auch sinnvoll ist,wenn man halt was sehr wichtiges zu erledigen hat,aber ein Anspruch hast du tatsächlich nicht in der zeit...


----------



## Eredon (19. Mai 2009)

Shadow hat es schon richtig gesagt, einen Anspruch auf Urlaub hast du nicht in deiner Probezeit. Bisher habe ich allerdings auch keinen Chef erlebt der sowas nicht genehmigt hat, wenns denn wichtig ist.

Die Geschichte klingt doch stark nach "good" Cop, "bad" Cop. In einer meiner alten Firmen ist es auch so gewesen, der eine Chef ist fair gewesen, der andere ein Choleriker. Wir haben damals mehfach das Gespräch gesucht ohne eine Änderung zu bewirken. Einige Monate später hat die IT gekündigt und wir haben uns andere Jobs gesucht.

Aus eigener Erfahrung hilft nur ein offenes Gespräch, nur solltest du nicht auf Konfrontationskurs gehen. Probleme sollte man schon im Vorfeld ausräumen, ansonsten wird er Job später nur zum Ärgernis. Solche Gespräche sollten immer sachlich geführt werden.

Im Zweifelsfall abwarten, die nächste Zeit alles im Auge behalten und nach der Probezeit überlegen ob man sich dem Job weiterhin geben will. Es macht keinen Sinn in einem Job zu arbeiten in dem man nicht zufrieden sein kann oder wo man beim Gedanken an die Arbeit schon Plaque bekommt.

Halte einfach noch durch


----------



## Shrukan (19. Mai 2009)

Probezeit?
Kriegst du weniger oder gar kein Geld?

Also was manch ein Betrieb abzieht sorry, das kann man schon Ausbeutung und teilweise Versklavung nennen :>
Mein Bruder war schon Opfer so eines Betriebes, er machte ein zwei Wochen Praktikum! Von ihm wurden aber Dinge verlangt, als wäre er
fest angestellt. Urlaub durfte er auch nicht nehmen, weil er ja noch im Minus war bei den Stunden.
Ernsthaft er arbeitete vier Tage die Woche von 6h Aufstehen und kam um 19h circa nach Hause.
Musste jeden Tag über 10h arbeiten ;> und er ist noch nicht mal in dem Alter wo man so viel arbeiten darf.

Mein Vater rief dort an und die Frau hat den angeschrien, die ist total ausgeflippt. Einfach heftig oO
Letzten Endes war es doch wohl klar, dass sie nur Geld sparen wollten.

Zu dir zurück:
Also Meinung sagen, ist definitiv der erste Schritt. Und ich glaube nicht, hast du nach der Probezeit Lust dich mit dem Kerl rumzuärgern?
Schief gehen kann da nicht viel aber egal was passiert im Endeffekt ist es besser für dich als zu schweigen.


----------



## Tikume (19. Mai 2009)

ganz einfach =>


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Also was manch ein Betrieb abzieht sorry, das kann man schon Ausbeutung und teilweise Versklavung nennen :>
> Mein Bruder war schon Opfer so eines Betriebes, er machte ein zwei Wochen Praktikum! Von ihm wurden aber Dinge verlangt, als wäre er
> fest angestellt. Urlaub durfte er auch nicht nehmen, weil er ja noch im Minus war bei den Stunden.
> Ernsthaft er arbeitete vier Tage die Woche von 6h Aufstehen und kam um 19h circa nach Hause.
> Musste jeden Tag über 10h arbeiten ;> und er ist noch nicht mal in dem Alter wo man so viel arbeiten darf.



Kenne ich...sollte nen 3 Wochen Praktikum werden, habe nach 3 Tagen "Tschüss" gesagt und bei der Polizei ne Anzeige aufgegeben...

Die Firmen können sowas nur machen, wenn es Leute gibt, die es mit sich machen lassen.
Leider gibt es davon noch genug. Und so können die zB auch die Discounter ihren Preiskampf auf dem Rücken der Beschäftigten austragen.


----------



## Philister (19. Mai 2009)

ich würde mich nach einer neuen stelle umsehen und dann kündigen. nicht darauf setzen, dass der alte demnächst abdankt, wer weiss wieviele jahre sich das noch hinziehen kann. ein ehemaliger (bester den ich bis jetzt hatte) vorgesetzter von mir sagte immer, jeder chef hat auf lange sicht die mitarbeiter, die er verdient - und jeder mitarbeiter hat den chef, den er verdient.

wer sich von seinem vorgesetzten herumschubsen lässt, sich darüber aufregt und dann doch über jahre hinweg dabei bleibt - der braucht das vielleicht in gewisser weise ;-)


----------



## shadow24 (19. Mai 2009)

da ich hier viele Tips lese, die dir raten zu kündigen,möchte ich darauf hinweisen,dass im Falle einer Kündigung von dir eine 3-monatige Sperre beim Arbeitsamt verhangen wird....
1.das gönnst du doch wohl nicht dem alten Mann in deiner Firma

2.wer garantiert dir das im nächsten Job nicht wieder so ein Typ dabei ist, der dich nicht mag.ehrlich gesagt gibt es diese Leute in fast jedem Job.die Kunst ist es diesen aus dem Weg zu gehen

3.hast du selbst geschrieben, das du eigentlich mit dem Job sehr zufrieden bist.und auch wenn einige unken,das der 70-jährige bis zu seinem Lebensende in der Firma ist:in dem Alter sind viele oft und schwer krank und in maximal 3-5 Jahren wird auch der garantiert nicht mehr oft zu sehen sein....
also überleg es dir vorher gut(gerade in unserer heutigen Jobsituation), bevor du einen unüberlegten Schritt machst...


----------



## Philister (19. Mai 2009)

zu 2t. geb ich dir recht - leute die einem das leben schwer machen, wird es wohl immer und überall geben. nur; wie stark einen sowas belastet, muss jeder selber wissen. da empfindet ja auch jeder unterschiedlich. der grat zwischen auszuhalten und nicht länger erträglich kann man halt auch nicht so mir nichts dir nichts über ein forum dingfest machen. dass marion das hier kundgetan hat könnte jedenfalls drauf hindeuten dass es nicht grad ein alltägliches büro-battle ist.

und zu 1t.. es empfiehlt sich ja auch nicht zu kündigen, bevor man nicht eine neue arbeitsstelle gefunden hat. ans arbeitsamt würd ich an der stelle noch nichtmal denken. das muss der allerletzte schritt sein. aber recht hast du, es wäre unverantwortlich.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

sehs positiv, mit 72 ist die durchschnittliche lebenserwartung von männern abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solang er dich nicht unrechtmäßig zusammen scheißt o.ä. , kannst du da nicht viel machen außer es mit fassung zu nehmen und nach einem anschiss mit einem lächeln gehen, das wurmt ihn mehr als dich die standpauke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> da empfindet ja auch jeder unterschiedlich. der grat zwischen auszuhalten und nicht länger erträglich kann man halt auch nicht so mir nichts dir nichts über ein forum dingfest machen. dass marion das hier kundgetan hat könnte jedenfalls drauf hindeuten dass es nicht grad ein alltägliches büro-battle ist.


das ist natürlich klar...wenn der Job anfängt die Gesundheit zu schädigen muss man die Reissleine ziehen.ohne Frage.Geld allein ist nicht alles.die Gesundheit ist und bleibt unser höchstes Gut
guter Einwand von dir.da muss man als allererstes drauf achten,dann folgen meine Ratschläge...
ich fand nur das es nach ihrer Aussage noch nicht so schlimm in der Firma ist das sie mit Magenkrämpfen zur Abeit kommt...


----------



## marion9394 (19. Mai 2009)

nene so schlimm ist es nun nicht, es ist halt einfach unangenehm wenn man ständig gegängelt wird und eigentlich für nix doof angemacht wird... ich bin dann nur immer so phasenweise mies drauf und könnt den nervsack die pest an den hals wünschen... er geht mir eigentlich nur auf den geist wenn er da ist... nur ich zweifel da halt an mir... 

gesundheitlich hällts sich auch in grenzen - wenn ich wutpinkerl mich aufreg krieg ich halt leicht migräne -aber da kann man auch nicht immer drauf achten... (zum ausgleich - auch wegen der ständigen müdigkeit wie ich mal in nem beitrag geschrieben hab, leg ich mir jetzt auch ein fahrrad zu)

sonst mag ich meine arbeit ja gern - ich arbeite wirklich gern...

und wieder zum aa müssen? nehehe... never ever. (zumindest nicht bis ich 25 bin und die mich weiter so drangsalieren können mit depperten schulungen)


----------



## Rathloriel (19. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> da ich hier viele Tips lese, die dir raten zu kündigen,möchte ich darauf hinweisen,dass im Falle einer Kündigung von dir eine 3-monatige Sperre beim Arbeitsamt verhangen wird....
> 1.das gönnst du doch wohl nicht dem alten Mann in deiner Firma
> 
> 2.wer garantiert dir das im nächsten Job nicht wieder so ein Typ dabei ist, der dich nicht mag.ehrlich gesagt gibt es diese Leute in fast jedem Job.die Kunst ist es diesen aus dem Weg zu gehen



Zu 1. muss ich sagen, is doch egal was der Mensch davon hält wenn sie kündigt. Das würde mich mal am allerwenigsten interessieren, was ein Mensch, der mich offenkundig garnicht mag, davon denkt was ich tue.

Zu 2. : Die Garantie hat man nie, aber die Chance, seine Situation in einer neuen Firma zu verbessern ist größer als sich mit einem Sturkopf anzulegen. Was die TE hier geäußert hat klingt wirklich krass, ich würde mir das auch nicht bieten lassen. Ich hab aber gelernt, dass man Menschen nur sehr selten ändern kann. Vorallem wenn sie in irgendeiner Rangordnung über dir selber stehen. Ich denke, dass es für das eigene Wohlbefinden, die Nerven etc besser ist zusagen: "Was solls, passt eben nicht.". Das hat ja nichts mit aufgeben zu tun, nur damit, sich der Situation angemessen zu verhalten. Der Mensch wird sich wie gesagt nicht ändern, warum sich dann auf solche nervenaufreibenden Begegnungen einlassen?


----------



## Redryujin (19. Mai 2009)

Diese alten Säcke gibts leider fast in jeder Firma. Egall wo ich schon war es war immer so einer da der nur rumschreite und mürrisch ist. Bei meiner vorletzten Firma bin ich am zweiten Tag sogar gar nicht mehr aufgetaucht da war ich lieber Arbeitslos als mich jeden Tag mit so einen Alten rumzuärgern.

Bei meiner letzten Firma gabs den auch zuerst war er ja freundlich danach fing auch alles an er wollte auf einmal das ich ihn mit "Sie" anspreche und hat mir immer wieder gedroht.

Nun was habe ich gemacht?

Hört sich vielleicht schlimm an musste aber sein, denn ich habe seine Arbeit immer wieder manipuliert und zwar so das mir nichts nachgewiesen wurde und dann war ich natürlich so ganz normal zu ihn als wäre ich auf seiner Seite und würde ihn unterstützen. Als der Chef merkte das zwischen uns SPannungen herrschte steckte er mich in die Nachtschicht worauf er ziemlich neidisch wurde da er keine machen durfte.

War auch damals beim chef da er noch meinte er kann noch mit einer kollegin bei mir Terror machen. Hab dem chef damals gesagt wenn das nicht augenblicklich aufhört dann landen alle beide in Krankenhaus und mir ist dann wurscht ob ich dann gekündigt werde oder vor Gericht lande. Danach war eigentlich auch Ruhe.

Mein nächster Schritt wäre halt dann gewesen das ich abführtropfen in den kaffee geschüttet hätte, aber soweit kams nicht mehr.

Was eins noch hilft wäre den chef einfach zu ignorieren einfach zeigen du interesierst deinen chef gar nicht und wenn er dich anschreit denkst du an was anderes. Einfach mal zeigen das er nicht so einfach auf dir rumtrampeln kann und falls darauf die Kündigung kommt gibts keine Sperre beim Arbeitslosengeld.

Die richtige Firma zu finden ist heutzutage sehr schwer. Wenn ich immer sehe wie die alten Frauen also normale Produktionshelferin immer zusammenhalten und reden möchte ich auch gerne bei so einer Gemeinschaft dabei sein.


----------



## Minati (19. Mai 2009)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde um eine Unterredung mit dem alten Herren bitten und dort bringst du es halt auf den Punkt. Höflich, aber bestimmend.

Ein Gespräch bringt meistens etwas.

An Kündigung würde ich nicht denken, wenn die der Job spaß macht.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (19. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Hört sich vielleicht schlimm an musste aber sein, denn *ich hab seine arbeit immer wieder manipuliert und zwar so das mir nichts nachgewiesen wurde*  und dann war ich natürlich so ganz normal zu ihn als wäre ich auf seiner Seite und würde ihn unterstützen



Bond james bond! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> sonst mag ich meine arbeit ja gern - ich arbeite wirklich gern...
> 
> und wieder zum aa müssen? nehehe... never ever. (zumindest nicht bis ich 25 bin und die mich weiter so drangsalieren können mit depperten schulungen)


na dann ist doch gut,Zähne zusammenbeissen solange es geht.wenn es zu schlimm wird dann kannst du immer noch reagieren...


offtopic:astreines Bildchen)) warham(st)er...geil,zumal ich absoluter Fan der Bücher von warhammer und warhammer 40 k bin...


----------



## Thront (19. Mai 2009)

du musst ihn aushalten. 

habe einmal etwas schlimmes in einem film gesehn...

in einem film ging jemand in einen nahegelegenen wald und sammelte den "Bleiweißen Trichterling". er wächst in wurzelnähe,und dort wo der film spielte gab es sehr viele wälder.
er pürierte ihn und gab ihn in die stulle.


in einem andere präparierten sie geländer und teppiche. 


das war fürchterlich.. 


*D. I. Y. !*


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> du musst ihn aushalten.
> 
> [...]
> 
> also- sei kreativ!


Ich nutze die Gelegenheit kurz, um auf die Netiquette zu verweisen:
_Pornographische Inhalte, rassistisches Gedankengut, Volksverhetzung, Aufruf zu *gesetzwidrigen Handlungen* (insbesondere zu Verstößen gegen das Urheberrechtsgesetz) und beleidigende Aussagen sind in unserer Gemeinschaft äußerst unerwünscht und führen gegebenenfalls zum Ausschluss aus der Community._
Auch wenn ich mir durchaus bewusst bin, dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist, sollte man dennoch und gerade in Foren in denen auch Minderjährige sind auf solche Spässe verzichten.

Edit: Nett umgeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Mai 2009)

mmmh... 


davatar hat wohl recht..


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Bond james bond!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geheim und lautlos und zum schluss krachts doch?


----------



## Philister (19. Mai 2009)

dem protagonisten ist damit vor allem auch die möglichkeit eingeräumt worden - und das ist der clou an der ganzen geschichte - sich den umgang mit schwierigen personen in einem zeitlichen rahmen anzueignen, der perfektion erlaubt. 

die persönlichkeitsevaluierung, das optimale lernumfeld, das umfassende dienstleistungangebot und der vollumfängliche buchungsservice lässt dich zu einer persönlichkeit heranwachsen, der niemand mehr ungestraft auf der nase herumtanzt.

knast - ergreif deine chance.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Kenne ich...sollte nen 3 Wochen Praktikum werden, habe nach 3 Tagen "Tschüss" gesagt und bei der Polizei ne Anzeige aufgegeben...
> 
> Die Firmen können sowas nur machen, wenn es Leute gibt, die es mit sich machen lassen.
> Leider gibt es davon noch genug. Und so können die zB auch die Discounter ihren Preiskampf auf dem Rücken der Beschäftigten austragen.



Ich werde mir NIE so etwas antun. 
Ehrenamtlich den Beruf eines richtigen Arbeiters übernehmen, nie im Leben.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Mai 2009)

vll will er auch einfach nur testen wie du mit schwierigen Kunden (zum Beispiel) umgehst und das über einen längeren Zeitraum.

Also so ähnliche szenarien stell ich mir immer vor wenn mir mein chef wieder nen berg arbeit gibt und ne recht knappe frist setzt, aber das machts dann eigendlich nur für mich erträglicher.
Selbstbetrug sozusagen


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ......"Hört sich vielleicht schlimm an musste aber sein, denn ich habe seine Arbeit immer wieder manipuliert und zwar so das mir nichts nachgewiesen wurde und dann war ich natürlich so ganz normal zu ihn als wäre ich auf seiner Seite und würde ihn unterstützen.".....
> 
> ..."War auch damals beim chef da er noch meinte er kann noch mit einer kollegin bei mir Terror machen. Hab dem chef damals gesagt wenn das nicht augenblicklich aufhört dann landen alle beide in Krankenhaus und mir ist dann wurscht ob ich dann gekündigt werde oder vor Gericht lande. Danach war eigentlich auch Ruhe."........
> 
> ...."Mein nächster Schritt wäre halt dann gewesen das ich abführtropfen in den kaffee geschüttet hätte, aber soweit kams nicht mehr.".......



Ganz schön übel.... von sabotieren über Gewaltandrohung bis kurz vor Körperverletzung alles dabei.....

Das wäre mir kein Job der Welt wert, dass ich so tief sinke.....


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ganz schön übel.... von sabotieren über Gewaltandrohung bis kurz vor Körperverletzung alles dabei.....
> 
> Das wäre mir kein Job der Welt wert, dass ich so tief sinke.....


danke scrätcher ich wollts nicht schreiben -.-


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ganz schön übel.... von sabotieren über Gewaltandrohung bis kurz vor Körperverletzung alles dabei.....
> 
> Das wäre mir kein Job der Welt wert, dass ich so tief sinke.....


:O Das hab ich ja überlesen...heftig...Also sowas würd ich echt auch nicht machen. Vor allem könnte Dich Dein Chef danach locker rausschmeissen und gleich noch anzeigen.
Jemanden firmenintern zu siezen find ich vollkommen in Ordnung, solange das dann auch auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht. Was ich zB schon erlebt habe ist, dass man sich zwar beim Vornamen nennt, aber dann dennoch siezt. Somit zeigt man einen gewissen gegenseitigen Respekt und dennoch ists irgendwodurch familiär.
Aber sonst: die Arbeit eines Mitarbeiters sabotieren und Gewalt andrehen...sonst gehts noch? Das ist echt übel!
Generell gilt: wenn zwischen zwei Mitarbeitern ein andauernder Konflikt durch ein Gespräch nicht geklärt werden kann wird früher oder später einer versetzt (sofern die Unternehmung gross genug ist) oder gekündigt. Recht sinnvoll, denn Streitereien am Arbeitsplatz senken die Arbeitseffizienz enorm und weniger Arbeit => weniger Umsatz / höhere Kosten.


----------



## Philister (19. Mai 2009)

"_wer mit ungeheuern kämpft mag zusehn dass er nicht dabei zum ungeheuer wird. und wenn du lange in einen abgrund blickst, blickt der abgrund auch in dich hinein._"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Ich habe nen guten Koleggen. Der wurde aus seiner Lehrstelle rausgemobbt, weil er lange Haare hatte(!) Die Mitarbeiter, der Chef, einfach alle konnten ihn nicht Leiden und haben ihn solange sabotiert und bedroht, bis dann der Chef mit nem Zettel kam und sagte: "Unterschreib!"

Dabei war dies der Job, den er machen wollte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Welcher beruf es war, weiss ich nicht mehr...


----------



## Redryujin (19. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ganz schön übel.... von sabotieren über Gewaltandrohung bis kurz vor Körperverletzung alles dabei.....
> 
> Das wäre mir kein Job der Welt wert, dass ich so tief sinke.....




so schlimm wars auch wieder nicht es gab keine Körperverletzung, aber mal ehrlich wenn jemand meint er ist 25 Jahre in der Firma und meinen muss er muss immer dick boss spielen weil sein gegenüber ein Jahr dabei ist das geht schon auf die nerven.

Am Anfang waren wir ganz normale Kollegen, später wollte er dann bei mir das ich ihn mit Sie anspreche und das war kein chef ein normaler Kollege. Wenn er dann immer herkommen muss mit so blöden Anmachsprüchen das man alles falsch macht usw. Klar ein paar hats auch noch gestört in der Firma weil sich er überall einmischt. Die alte Gereration halt.

Manipuliert habe ich jetzt nichts großartiges, nur so kleinigkeiten. 

Eines noch macht das bloß NICHT nach auch wenn ihr Probleme habt. Wenn ihr erwischt werdet habt ihr schnell riesenprobleme, und außerdem dürft ihr nicht auf euch aufmerksam werden lassen. Ich bin immer davongekommen niemand hätte in meiner Ex Firma gedacht das ich es war.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Nunja, ich bleib mal bei dem Grundsatz: "Behandle andere Menschen so, wie du selber behandelt werden willst."

An Sabotage denk ich nicht mal. Aber direkte Konfrontation mit den problemen, davon halt ich viel. Einfach die Karten auf den Tisch legen und Meinung sagen. Vllt ned grad bei Cheffen (da muss man geschickter sein). Aber bei Arbeits-kollegen schon. Du mussts sagen, wenn dir das nicht gefällt! Aber wenn du dann auf die Barrikaden gehst, wird sich nichts verbessern...

oder?


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich bleib mal bei dem Grundsatz: "Behandle andere Menschen so, wie du selber behandelt werden willst."



also das seh ich definitiv auch so! nur scheints mein herr cheff nicht so zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wobei mir die sache mit dem abführmittel schon gefallen hätte - obwohl; der freut sich noch - alte leute sind doch eh ständig verstopft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

ihr habt ideen...
aber ich kenns persönlich auch, hier bei meiner Arbeit + Probezeit.
Hab auch nen etwas älteren (so um die 55?), der mich, wie bei dir marion, einen falschen Ton benutzte und mich nieder machte.
1vs1 Gespräche brachten nix... er hat recht und hat immer recht, egal was man sagt/macht/tut/nix tut.

Ich hab dann die ganze Firma (2 Kollegen + Chef + 3 Studenten) in den Beratusruam gerufen und dann mit meinem Chef drüber diskutiert.
Er fragte, wieso ich das nicht alleine machen kann - ich: "nunja, sie sind nicht in der Lage zuzuhören und ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sie sich hier einiges verkneifen werden, was sonst so läuft."  - woraufhin er schonmal richtig schön rot wurde - "schön das sie rot werden, das ist schonmal die erste Bestätigung der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage"
Und dann hab ich meinen Block rausgeholt, wo ich alles, aber auch wirklich alles aufgeschrieben habe, was so vorgefallen ist und ihn damit in beisammensein der Kollegen konfrontiert.
Dann fragte ich ihn, ob er denkt, das ich zu blöd bin... ob er ein problem damit hat, dass Frauen auch was programmieren und nicht nur Kerle.
"Nein" sagte er und dann hab ich ihn voll auflaufen lassen mit meinen Zitaten vom Block.
Dann hab ich noch gefragt, wieso er mich eingestellt hat, aber bei dem Bewerbungsgespräch nicht dabei gewesen war.
Das hat auch wieder voll gesessen.

Und zum schluss hab ich noch hinzugefügt, dass ich ja noch in der Probezeit bin und er mich gerne verbannen kann - allerdings habe ich ihm garantiert, dass ich das bei jeder Bewerbung dazu schreiben werde, warum ich rausgeflogen bin. Auch Presse und überall da, wo der Firmenname auftaucht.
Er kapierte das nicht und fragte schließlich "was dazu schreiben?"
"Das Sie Frauen diskriminieren aufgrund ihrer tätigkeiten - das stehts alles falsch ist, was man macht und ihr ausfälliger Ton. Mir ist das egal, ich finde mit meinem Zeugnis schnell was anderes - welches auch bei Ihnen wohl der Einstellungsgrund war!"

Und dann war ich fertig... meine Kollegen guggtn nur dumm und mein Chef auch.
Ich hab dann noch gesagt, das ich hier überstunden hab, die ich nun gutmachen werde und bin dann nach hause gegangen.
Das war im 2. Monat (3 Monate Probezeit)

---------------------
Seitdem behandelt er mich wie jeden anderen auch, also im positivem sinne und sonst auch macht mir meine Arbeit nen heiden Spaß =D
Aber ständig iwo beleidigt zu werden lass ich mir nicht gefallen und es macht aus Psychisch kaputt, auch wenn man sagt "pf, is mir egal, pack das schon."

Du, Marion, solltest dir das auf alle Fälle aufschreiben, damit du immer was in der Hand hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was du schließlich machst ist deine Entscheidung. Allerdings sollte man sehen, dass man nicht arbeitslos wird/bleibt.
Aber das ist kein Vorwand um das nicht zu klären.
Gesundheit > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira ^-^


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

ui das ist mutig!! hätte ich mich warscheinlich nicht getraut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das gesicht war sicherlich gold wert hihi

hatte in meiner ausbildung mal ein recht doofes erlebnis was das mit vorgesetzten reden angeht... hab meine ausbildung in ner recht bekannten firma gemacht - dort in der edv / internetabteilung, und unsere edvler waren was die stockwerksküche anging rechte schweine... alles zugeascht und alles fettig ekelig und verraucht. ich als nichtraucher fand das natürlich ganz prickelnd... irgendwann fingen die leute dann an (weil ich der azubi bin) mich dafür einzuteilen... aber nicht wies normal ist mit küchenplan das man abwechselt (da hätte ich kein problem gehabt) sondern "du bist der azubi mach das - wir mussten früher auch scheißarbeit machen" 
da hab ich mich dann quergestellt... gab natürlich ein morts tra ra... 

da ich zu dem zeitpunkt selber noch ne putzfrau hatte (... habe recht gut situierte eltern) und irgendein kollege deswegen nicht sein maul halten konnte - hieß es dann immer "die prinzessin ist sich zu fein - bla bla" der kollege der da besonders vorne mitgehetzt hat, hat mich dann auch mal als faules arschloch oder so betitelt... naja. ging dann auf jedem fall vor den geschäftsführer und was kam raus? ich durfte die küche nicht mehr betreten -.-

naja ab da war ich glaub die meiste zeit krank ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Mai 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Seitdem behandelt er mich wie jeden anderen auch, also im positivem sinne und sonst auch macht mir meine Arbeit nen heiden Spaß =D
> Aber ständig iwo beleidigt zu werden lass ich mir nicht gefallen und es macht aus Psychisch kaputt, auch wenn man sagt "pf, is mir egal, pack das schon."



Das hatte ich mal ganz zu Anfangs gemeint! XD

Zeig ihm die Hörner ohne ihn zu beleidigen! Dann sieht er dass du nicht nur Opfer sondern ein gleichwertiger Gegner bist! Und auf einmal hast du den dir gebührenden Respekt!  

Aber wie Marion schon sagste: Ich glaube auch langsam sie ist nicht der Typ dazu... schade eigentlich.

Und zu der Sache mit dem Abführmittel: 

 Körperverletzung [Bearbeiten]

Der Grundtatbestand der Körperverletzung ist in § 223 StGB normiert:

(1) *Wer eine andere Person* körperlich misshandelt oder *an der Gesundheit schädigt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.*
(2) *Der Versuch ist strafbar.*

*Eine körperliche Misshandlung ist jede üble, unangemessene Behandlung, die das körperliche Wohlbefinden oder die körperliche Unversehrtheit nicht nur unerheblich beeinträchtigt. Als Gesundheitsschädigung gilt das Hervorrufen oder Steigern eines pathologischen, also vom normalen Funktionieren des Körpers abweichenden, Zustandes, auch wenn er nur vorübergehend ist.* Dass das Opfer Schmerzen erleidet, ist dabei nicht nötig. Auch das Abschneiden der Haare erfüllt damit den Tatbestand der Körperverletzung in der Variante der körperlichen Misshandlung.

Soviel dazu. Das sollte man sich wirklich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ob man sich alleine für den Versuch Strafbar machen will.....


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *Eine körperliche Misshandlung ist jede üble, unangemessene Behandlung, die das körperliche Wohlbefinden oder die körperliche Unversehrtheit nicht nur unerheblich beeinträchtigt. Als Gesundheitsschädigung gilt das Hervorrufen oder Steigern eines pathologischen, also vom normalen Funktionieren des Körpers abweichenden, Zustandes, auch wenn er nur vorübergehend ist.* Dass das Opfer Schmerzen erleidet, ist dabei nicht nötig. Auch das Abschneiden der Haare erfüllt damit den Tatbestand der Körperverletzung in der Variante der körperlichen Misshandlung.



das hätte ich meinem friseur mal mitteilen sollen ... ^^



> Aber wie Marion schon sagste: Ich glaube auch langsam sie ist nicht der Typ dazu... schade eigentlich.


das bestimmt sein, klappt bei mir immer nicht so recht - werd da zu schnell patzig - und da braucht man wirklich nicht mit mir diskutieren^^

zumindestens die freundlichkeiten für den alten werden jetzt eingestellt, und wenn er wieder mal so derb is, wirds wie nira meinte aufgeschrieben und mitdokumentiert... mal ne weile beobachten wie der tickt...


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

Dafür gibt es aber auch richtlinien.
Du kannst sehr wohl arbeit verweigern, die nicht deiner Stelle entspricht. Z.B. als Programmierer den Rasen mähen oÄ.
Darunter fallen auch tätigkeiten, die man ständig macht.
Kaffeekochen und Spülen... da sollte eig. eine rotation herrschen, da ja jeder was benutzt.

Leute die noch an das Talismus-Prinzip glauben sind in der heutigen Gesellschaft echt fehl am Platze.
Ich hätt ganz einfach nicht ordentlich abgewaschen und ihm immer die dreckige Tasse hingestellt.. xD

(btw das oben kostete auch überwindung, aber es stand mir bis sonst wo..)

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Och doch, ich denke sie kann auch ganz schön treffende Dinger raushauen.
Man muss bloß ruhig bleiben, dann kann man auch klarer denken und bessere Antworten liefern.
Das kann man auch trainieren. Z.B wenn man in der öffentlichkeit rumrennt anderen, fremden menschen in die Augen schauen und nicht wegguggn, wenn sie guggn. Das trainiert richtig stark das selbstbewusstsein^^
Und pausen bei einem Gespräch sind erlaubt. In den Pausen kann man sich dann sagen "nicht erregen" usw.. klappt bei mir zumindest so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man sowas nicht spontan kann sollte man sich vorher ein plan dazu machen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Marion hat ja auch unterstützung durch ihre Kollegen. Die könn(t)en auch was dazu sagen. Aber du musst das Gespräch führen und kein anderer - das ist das wichtigste!


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

also wen man lehrling ist (vorallem im ersten) ist man eh verdonnerst zu putzen und so^^


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

In größeren Betrieben, die ständig nachschub an Azubis bekommen: joa.
Meine Firma nimmt aber keine Azubis mehr (erstmal), da ist jeder eigentlich gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also wen man lehrling ist (vorallem im ersten) ist man eh verdonnerst zu putzen und so^^



Natsu Natsu!^^

1. hast du nichtmal die Hälfte gelesen

2. Thema verfehlt

3. Hoecker? Sie sind draussen

4. Nein ich mobbe dich nicht ich disse dich! *gg*


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

> Och doch, ich denke sie kann auch ganz schön treffende Dinger raushauen.
> Man muss bloß ruhig bleiben, dann kann man auch klarer denken und bessere Antworten liefern.
> Das kann man auch trainieren. Z.B wenn man in der öffentlichkeit rumrennt anderen, fremden menschen in die Augen schauen und nicht wegguggn, wenn sie guggn. Das trainiert richtig stark das selbstbewusstsein^^
> Und pausen bei einem Gespräch sind erlaubt. In den Pausen kann man sich dann sagen "nicht erregen" usw.. klappt bei mir zumindest so
> ...



ich sollte mal so ein aggressionstraining machen a la ned flanders^^

so privat scheiterts am selbstvertrauen ja auch eigentlich nicht, was den umgang mit menschen betrifft.
aber wenns ums geld geht lass ich mir wohl wirklich zu viel gefallen.


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

Man braucht selbstvertrauen um seinen Geist zu kontrollieren... ^^
Wenn du weist, was du kannst und dich ein anderer deswegen nieder macht wird jmd mit einem sehr starken selbstbewusstsein eher gelassener reagieren - andere hingegen flippen aus^^

Aber damit will ich nicht sagen, dassu keins hast - hast du sehr wohl^^ (siehe pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Shrukan (20. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ich sollte mal so ein aggressionstraining machen a la ned flanders^^
> 
> so privat scheiterts am selbstvertrauen ja auch eigentlich nicht, was den umgang mit menschen betrifft.
> aber wenns ums geld geht lass ich mir wohl wirklich zu viel gefallen.



Das Problem ist ja dass Frau oft zu "lieb" ist.
Also Agressionen, irgendwelche Gewalt ist für Frau untypisch und kann aber rausgekitzelt werden
bei solchen wirklichen Therapien.


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja dass Frau oft zu "lieb" ist.
> Also Agressionen, irgendwelche Gewalt ist für Frau untypisch und kann aber rausgekitzelt werden
> bei solchen wirklichen Therapien.



hm, also ich hatte gerade meine erste kung fu stunde - vielleicht wirkt das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab allein da schon hemmungen zuzuschlagen^^


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch Hemmungen, zuzuschlagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weis genau von was du redest.
Ein Schwächling bin ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

komisch ne? ^^ man muss sich wirklich konzentrieren an nix zu denken - dann kriegt man ordentlich wumms raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nachdem ich eh so ein bewegungslegastheniker bin hab ich da noch ne weile zu tun hihihihi


----------



## Philister (20. Mai 2009)

aggression und gewalt ist auch nicht mit bestimmtheit und der stärke, für sich selbst aufzustehn, zu verwechseln. ersteres offenbart nichts als schwäche.


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

na das ist klar,

aber gerade bei mir gehts da um ne gewisse lockerheit und gelassenheit... sport soll ja bei sowas helfen (hoff ich zumindest^^)
gerade was konflikte angeht lass ich mir einfach zu viel gefallen und nimm mir irgendwie alles viel zu sehr zu herzen

mal hoffen das es vielleicht etwas  bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (20. Mai 2009)

hab mich dabei auch mehr auf einen deiner vorredner bezogen. sport ist sicher in jeder hinsicht gut, wenn man damit zu kämpfen hat. sicherer stand, gestärkte rückenmuskulatur und dergleichen wirkt sich nicht unerheblich auf die psyche aus. der ausdruck rückgrat haben kommt denk ich nicht von ungefähr. wenn ich damit ein problem hab, dann dass ich manchmal im gespräch einfach zu viel verständnis für mein gegenüber entwickle, während meine eigenen anliegen die auch ihre berechtigung haben, mir auf einmal als nicht mehr so wichtig erscheinen ;-)

aber was solls, würde das nicht nur als negativ sehn. deine derzeitige situation mal aussen vor, seh ichs eher als nen grundsätzlich positiven charakterzug,  wenn man nicht einfach alles plattwalzt was einem auf der zielgeraden im weg steht. man könnte manchmal den eindruck gewinnen, dass es als besonders erstrebenswert angesehn wird, den eigenen vorteil unerbittlich und ohne rücksicht auf verluste durchzusetzen. ne mentalität, die ich vor allem in meinem job relativ häufig antreffe.

es gehört was dazu, sich ein stück "schwäche" zu bewahren. und wenn das ausgenutzt wird, kann ich damit leben. its hard to be a hard man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - im wahrsten sinne.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

"Wargh! ( . )  ,.,  ( * ) Stfu noob! I pwnd u!!!! 111einseinselfzig!!! Noob l2p!!!!!"

"Ja Herr Bergmann"


...Wenn Kinder unsere Vorgesetzten sind...


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm, also ich hatte gerade meine erste kung fu stunde - vielleicht wirkt das auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kampfsport ist auch nicht dafür da um agressionen aufzubauen!^^

Kampfsport ist Meditation für den Körper!

Gerade Kung-Fu find ich persönlich toll wegen seinen "weichen" Bewegungen. Du stärkst deine Muskeln, trainierst deine Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und ehe du dich versiehst, machst du Bewegungen schon "unbewußt". 

Es stärkt auch das Selbstbewußtsein, also es ist auf alle Fälle empfehlenswert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Kampfsport ist eine Körperkunst wie Balett oder tanzen. Sieh es nicht als Kampftraining, das ist nur ein positiver Nebeneffekt!

Und wenn du später mal bei passender Musik, deine Bewegungsabläufe schon fast Meditativ machst ist das wohl der Zeitpunkt wo man sagen kann: Der Geist und Körper verschmelzen zu eins.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Sport hilft definitiv um gelassener zu werden und um das Selbstbewusstsein zu stärken.

Früher war ich immer eher schwächlich und naja feige. Dann kam karate :> und hurray jetzt drück ich auch mal meine Meinung durch meinem gegenüber zudem hab ich das selbstbewusstsein mich eifnach mal zu präsentieren.

Und das mit dem Aggressionen abbaun um gelassener zu werden kann ich auch bestätigen.
Hab vor nicht alzulanger Zeit mal n paar ziemlich herbe Rückschläge hinnehmen müssten die mcih auf der einen Seite ziemlich destabilisiert aber auch sehr wütend und aggressiv gemacht haben.
Ich hab daraufhin (undd as obwohl ich zuvor im grunde KAUM sport gemacht habe) mich einfach auf den Crosstrainer gestellt, Musik voll aufgedreht (da hatte sogar der nachbar was davon) und bin gelaufen wie ein blöder, Hanteln geschnappt vollbeladen und gestemmt bis meine Muskeln versagten.
Aggression weg, Muskelaufbau da => Gelassener UND Selbstbewusster^^


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Sport hilft definitiv um gelassener zu werden und um das Selbstbewusstsein zu stärken.
> 
> Früher war ich immer eher schwächlich und naja feige. Dann kam karate :> und hurray jetzt drück ich auch mal meine Meinung durch meinem gegenüber zudem hab ich das selbstbewusstsein mich eifnach mal zu präsentieren.
> 
> ...


 :> Super Beispiel!

Dazu fällt mir ein: "Wenn du eine Zitrone bekommst, mach Limonade daraus"


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> :> Super Beispiel!
> 
> Dazu fällt mir ein: "Wenn du eine Zitrone bekommst, mach Limonade daraus"


WEnn dir das leben eine Zitrone gibt, frag nach Salz und Tequila 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (29. Mai 2009)

... so also es gibt nun neues...

wurde heute in besprechnungsraum zitiert und mir wurde gesagt das ich gehen kann -.-
die begründung vom alten sack ging ungefähr so los... "also ich habe ja zwei töchter aber so jemanden wie sie habe ich noch nie erlebt, sie sind faul und bla bla bla und was für eine unverschämtheit es von mir ist nach urlaub zu fragen - und das in der probezeit... man will sich ja ein professionelles ziel zusammenstellen und da passe ich nicht.... " hmhm alles klar,

nur das so ca. 30% der ideen wie die firma nun ist von mir sind, das ich so ziemlich alles gemacht habe...

komme mir irgendwie verarscht vor... habe wirklich immer fleißig gearbeitet und immer gefragt ob alles passt - aber mir hat noch nie jemand gesagt das ich FAUL bin, oder das sich kunden über mich beschwert haben... vorallem habe ich jetzt in kurzer zeit eine richtig tolle homepage mit cms und co gemacht - die eigentlich genau jetzt lauffähig ist... 

Der Junge hat sich leider gar  nicht eingesetzt -.- schade

was mir auch komisch vorkommt ist eben das sie gestern noch software für mich und den anderen grafiker gekauft haben und heute kündigen mir so einfach? also irgendwas passt da nicht ...


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja mal ne Frechheit.

Sei froh das du da endlich raus bist.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2009)

hoffe du findest was besseres :<
viel glück

und @lod genau so isses ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Uah gut das ich nicht an deiner Stelle war, ich glaub ich wäre total ausgerastet. - Verbal versteht sich, mehr wärs mir net Wert gewesen.
Viel Glück bei der Jobsuche :/


----------



## marion9394 (29. Mai 2009)

nur das jetzt wieder diese ganze arbeitsamt scheiße losgeht -.- wieder alle 2 wochen antanzen... warscheinlich muss ich in besagte dummdumm-schulung nach münchen - 8 wochen lang -.- und mein schöner lebenslauf ist mit einer stelle a la 3 monate auch ordentlich ramponiert :-(

... und das tragischste ist das ich für diese scheißstelle eine andere gute in münchen sausen hab lassen ...

edit: bin dann auch ab heut freigestellt, hab mir aber unterzeichnen lassen das sie mich dann wenigstens nicht mehr einberufen können...
aber hauptsache mich heut vormittag die scheiß bewirtungsbelege vom alten sack sortieren lassen D:


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

Oh nein mein Schöner Lebens lauf ist am ende, was du für Sorgen hast?


----------



## marion9394 (29. Mai 2009)

> Oh nein mein Schöner Lebens lauf ist am ende, was du für Sorgen hast?



natürlich was sonst? so find ich ganz toll wieder was neues


----------



## Thront (31. Mai 2009)

oder hör einfach auf mit arbeiten. is sowieso langweilig im büro.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Juni 2009)

Geld verdienen kann man auch anders. Du musst nur wissen wie^^ Ich finde die heutige Struktur von Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber einfach dumm. Man sortiert quasi die Sklaven von den Sklavenhändler O.o

Ich lasse mal ein Stichwort fallen: Network 21

Ein Franshice-system, welche normale Menschen zu Unternehmer und Menschenkenner werden lässt. Is ziemlich komplex und ne gute sache^^Mein Vater hat sich ausgiebig damit beschäftigt und ist vond er Philosofie dahinter begeistert. Ich kanns nciht so gut in Worte fassebn,w as sie wirklich machen, daher google einfach danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (1. Juni 2009)

> oder hör einfach auf mit arbeiten. is sowieso langweilig im büro.



stimmt ich lass mich jetzt die nächsten jahre regelmäßig schwängern und lebe von harz 4 und kindergeld....

ne im ernst, große andere möglichkeit ausßer arbeiten hab ich nicht, hab mir fos überlegt, aber a) ist mir das warscheinlich zu schwer und b) krieg ich in der zeit kein geld da meine eltern zu viel haben und diese mir dafür nix geben


----------



## Niranda (2. Juni 2009)

Mach dir nichts drauß, es sind Idioten, die man überall trifft, selbst hier im Forum... -.-"
Aber ohne diese wäre das Leben doch langweilig - oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke ich weiß wie das ganze ist.. aber das wird schon ^-^

Und selbstverständlich wirkt sich das schlecht auf den Lebenslauf aus.
Leider ist es so, dass man heutzutage Menschen zuhauf nach Meinung anderer bewertet.
Was? Die hat 3 Monate lang nichts gemacht? Nein danke! (wenn sie die Bewertung nicht mitreicht, wenn sie die mitgibt
Die Bewertung ist zu schlecht, sry - biba!

Klar kann man auch anders Geld verdienen.
Aber es ist doch auch eine Frage, ob es einem selbst spaß macht!
Ich würde nie im Leben iwo arbeiten wollen, die mich total ankotzt und mir keinen Spaß macht. Damit macht man sich doch auch nur selbst kaputt und wird depressiv - muss pillen schlucken, weils nicht mehr weg geht und die Nebenwirkungen machen den Blutdruck entweder zu hoch, zu niedrig oder man wird schlicht einfach dick. Es gibt keine Pille die alle Wunden ohne Nebeneffekt schließt (auch sinnbildlich gemeint).

Sich schwängern zu lassen, nur damit man unterhalt von den Männern abstauben kann ist doch kein Leben. Weder für sich selbst, noch für die Kinder, die a) keinen Vater haben und b) unter dem Geldmangel leiden. Ich weis sehr wohl wie es ist, wenn man nur einen Elternteil hat und wer über sowas witze macht und andere Sachen, der tut mir ehrlich gesagt leid.

Nira..


----------



## marion9394 (2. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich habe eigentlich meinen Traumberuf gefunden, groß was anderes machen will ich eigentlich gar nicht (jetzt mal abgesehen von gamedesign oder meinem eigenen gamestore^^)

habe jetzt paar nächte drüber geschlafen, ich habe irgendwie das gefühl das die einfach nur einen dummen gesucht haben der ihnen auf die schnelle den grundstock für die neue firma bastelt, homepages drucksachen etc.. und jetzt wo die neuen mitarbeiter kommen kann man mich nicht mehr gebrauchen...

immerhin gibts schon wieder die ersten lichtblicke... habe übers we 19 bewerbungen rausgehaut und heute schon wieder die erste einladung bekommen



> Sich schwängern zu lassen, nur damit man unterhalt von den Männern abstauben kann ist doch kein Leben. Weder für sich selbst, noch für die Kinder, die a) keinen Vater haben und b) unter dem Geldmangel leiden.


Gibt aber wirklich so Leute, hatte damals eine Klassenkameradin die nun so lebt, bzw. ihre ganze familie, die mum schon arbeitslos, und nun jeder der 5 töchter genauso...

Habe selber auch getrennte Eltern, wobei ich immer das glück hatte das es für mich keine Probleme gab da ich noch sehr jung war, ich hatte einfach 4 Elternteile statt 2 - das fand ich speziell an weihnachten immer ganz toll ;D


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juni 2009)

Die Entscheidungen sind im Hintergrund gelaufen ohne das du sie beeinflusst hast. Hättest du ihn früher angesprochen, so wäre dir schon früher klar gewesen woran du bist. Natürlich wäre es dann auch unangenehm gewesen aber dir wäre mehr Zeit zur Verfügung gestanden dich darauf vorzubereiten.

Du hast das mit der Homepage usw erzählt. Hast du ihm das gesagt? Mal aufgezählt was du schon alles gemacht hast? Oder erzählst du das nur uns?

Ich glaube du bist einfach etwas zu schüchtern! ^^

Klar das der zweitstärkste Wolf (der jüngere Chef) kuscht wenn der Leitwolf (der alte Chef) etwas entscheidet.

Deshalb solltest du ja auch direkt zu ihm. 


beim zweiten Teil geb ich Nira vollkommen Recht!

Man muß sich überlegen was man dem Kind damit antut! Es ist genauso ein Mensch wie wäre es wenn du damals nur gezeugt worden wärst, um Unterhalt zu kassieren?
Beziehungen gehen auseinander, Eltern trennen sich, manche Elternteile versterben auch frühzeitig, trotzdem war da Liebe. Es ist ein völlig anderer Bezug wie wenns nur eine "Nacht" war.


Ich hatte einmal (steinigt mich halt! Bin auch nur ein Mensch! *gg*) eine Affaire, kennengelernt, was zusammen gehabt und fertig. 4 Wochen später krieg ich ne Sms "Wir müssen reden!" Bei der Zeitspanne und dem Text kann man sich denken was kommt!^^ Ja sie war Schwanger! Es ging nur noch darum ob ich der Vater bin! Es kamen zwei in Frage. Ich hab sofort gesagt, sobald man einen Test machen kann, machen wir ihn. Während der Schwangerschaft ging das glaub nicht, weil es unter Umständen Gesundheitsschädlich für das Kind gewesen wäre. Ich hab auch öfter mal bei ihr vorbei geschaut. Dann war es soweit. Sie hat mich angerufen, das Testergebnis ist da! Ich war nicht der Vater! Ich habs irgendwie mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge gesehen. Natürlich hab ich innerlich gejubelt! Keine Alimente! Kein Kind von einer Mutter die ich eigentlich garnicht so richtig kannte! Aber auf der anderen Seite war der Typ der dann tatsächlich Vater war. Er war Student und hat ihr gesagt, das er mit dem Kind nichts zu tun haben will. Dass sie es nicht wagen soll, mit seinen Eltern Kontakt aufzunehmen. Und das er nur tut was er muß.

Mein Glück war Pech für das Kind.


Und ganz ehrlich: Will man ein Kind nicht gemeinsam mit jemanden aufziehen den man liebt? Es als freudiges Ereignis sehen und nicht als Last?

Es macht in meinen Augen eben einen riesen Unterschied ob die Eltern zusammen waren oder das ganze nur ein "Unfall" war.


----------



## marion9394 (2. Juni 2009)

hm mit dem alten hab ich dann nach der ansprache nicht mehr groß geredet... war viel zu perplex um noch irgendwie reagieren zu können -.-

habe den jüngeren danach unter vier augen gefragt was das jetzt war? ob er mir sagen kann warum ich nun gehen darf... aber er meinte nur ich soll man in mich hören... was bringt mir so ein spruch?

Aber das ich faul und fachlich schlecht bin lass ich mir nicht nachsagen, habe als wir noch keine edv hatten meinen eigenen rechner mit eigenen programmen mitgenommen und darauf gearbeitet, habe in kürzester zeit 2 schöne homepages umgesetzt und dazu noch massig printprodukte, und jetzt wo heute unser neuer grafiker kommt darf ich gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da stimmt doch was nicht

also wenn das arbeitszeugnis auch so fies geschrieben ist dann wird das nicht angenommen...

eigentlich müsste der alte auch gewusst haben das ich so ziemlich alles allein gemacht habe, immerhin waren wir bis dato nur zu 4t. 
Werde das aber auch dem AA stecken das die einfach nur so diesen Eingliederungszuschuss kassiert haben ohne mir auch nur irgendwas beizubringen.

Das mit dem Kind war auch nicht ernst gemeint sondern darauf bezogen:


> oder hör einfach auf mit arbeiten.



Ich für meinen Teil möchte gar keine Kinder haben, (wo bei sich das auch in den nächsten 10 Jahren noch ändern kann....)


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm mit dem alten hab ich dann nach der ansprache nicht mehr groß geredet... war viel zu perplex um noch irgendwie reagieren zu können -.-



Ob es jetzt ein Verkaufsgespräch ist oder eine Diskussion, bei letzterem ist sogar das Thema egal weil es schlicht darum geht, deine Meinung deinem Gegenüber so mitzuteilen, dass er sie nicht nur versteht. Sondern auch deine Argumente auch als logisch und sinnig erkennt.

Kennst du den Spruch: "Tu gutes und sprich darüber?" Wenn ein Mensch Tag für Tag nur für andere Menschen Dinge tut es aber niemand erzählt wird es ihm auch keiner Danken. 

Für deinen Job wäre es eben sinnvoll gewesen mit dem Chef zu sprechen und zu sagen: "Ich möchte mit ihnen reden weil mir eben mein Job wichtig ist!" Das zeugt schonmal von Interesse. Wäre er gekommen mit "faul" hättest du sagen können: "Ich habe 1. eigenes Arbeitsmaterial von Pc bis Software selbst mitgebracht, zweitens war ich an folgenden Projekten massgeblich beteiligt (aufzählen) und finden sie in dieser Firma erstmal jemand der über diese Projekte mehr weiß! Und drittens bin ich so eingebunden, dass sich jeder Andere erstmal reinarbeiten muß um mich zu ersetzen sowie ich maßgeblich für die Durchführung verantwortenlich war. Was für sie bedeutet, sie müssten dann auf meinen Kreativität sowie mein KnowHow verzichten und würden es langfristig merken!"

Du zeigst mit sowas Interesse, führst ihm mal vor Augen was du schon alles gemacht hast UND suggerierst ihm das du eigentlich unersetzbar bist! *g*

Sowas bietet eine andere Kommunikationsbasis wie dasitzen und abnicken. Aber man muß halt auch der Mensch dafür sein.


----------



## marion9394 (2. Juni 2009)

> Sowas bietet eine andere Kommunikationsbasis wie dasitzen und abnicken. Aber man muß halt auch der Mensch dafür sein.



naja wieder ein bisschen berufs- und Lebenserfahrung mehr... ich würde sicher nicht mehr genauso handeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juni 2009)

schau mal http://www.t-online-business.de/c/18/89/64/04/18896404.html da bin ich grad drüber gestolpert als ich mir die Nachrichten angeschaut hab!^^


----------



## Thront (2. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> stimmt ich lass mich jetzt die nächsten jahre regelmäßig schwängern und lebe von harz 4 und kindergeld....




nur gut das alle arbeitslosen sozialschmarotzer sind.

ich wäre lieber arbeitslos als unter einem chef zu "dienen" der mich diskriminiert.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2009)

Zwei Dinge:

1.


Qonix schrieb:


> Treppe runter schubsen...



Solche "Tipps" o.ä. Aufforderungen zu Straftaten möchte ich hier nicht mehr lesen.

2. Auch wenn die Situation bescheiden ist und der Thread-Eröffnet natürlich keine gute Laune im Bezug auf sein Arbeitsverhältnis hat, ist es eher ratsam die Ausdrucksweise bzgl. der unliebsamen Person trotzdem zurückzufahren.


----------



## superelton86 (9. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ...ich hatte einfach 4 Elternteile statt 2 - das fand ich speziell an weihnachten immer ganz toll ;D



MADE MY DAY, THX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und alles gute für die Jobsuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## marion9394 (10. Juni 2009)

heute hatte ich ein recht cooles Bewerbungsgespräch in einer coolen Werbeagentur...


die hatten da überall xbox und ps2 incl. spiele rumstehen - die spielen da mittags  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   uuui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin aber echt recht zuversichtlich, habe jetzt schon 2 mal wo probearbeiten und hatte jetzt mein 3tes bewerbungsgespräch und das nächste ist schon am freitag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freu mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superelton86 (10. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> heute hatte ich ein recht cooles Bewerbungsgespräch in einer coolen Werbeagentur...
> 
> 
> die hatten da überall xbox und ps2 incl. spiele rumstehen - die spielen da mittags
> ...



Scheint ja recht gut zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und zocken in der Mittagspause, dass ist doch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> heute hatte ich ein recht cooles Bewerbungsgespräch in einer coolen Werbeagentur...
> 
> 
> die hatten da überall xbox und ps2 incl. spiele rumstehen - die spielen da mittags
> ...


da sag ich mal herzlichen Glühstumpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viel erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (10. Juni 2009)

Also den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzen und dann auch in der Mittagspause sich vor sowas zu setzen finde ich persönlich nicht so toll ... ich futter da lieber was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge:
> 
> 1.Solche "Tipps" o.ä. Aufforderungen zu Straftaten möchte ich hier nicht mehr lesen.
> 
> 2. Auch wenn die Situation bescheiden ist und der Thread-Eröffnet natürlich keine gute Laune im Bezug auf sein Arbeitsverhältnis hat, ist es eher ratsam die Ausdrucksweise bzgl. der unliebsamen Person trotzdem zurückzufahren.



Zam mag mich nicht und ich mag Zam nicht.
Ich mag Zam und Zam mag mich.
Hä? egal.. xD

Punkt 1 gehört zu den Grundrechten:
- Persönliche Unversertheit

Punkt 2 zum Arbeitsrecht:
- Man darf keine Firma schlechtreden

Beides sind verstoße gegen das Gesetz und werden entsprechend gefahndet.. Womit Buffed auch (noch mehr) runtergezogen wird... o.o

Zudem gibt es wirklich Kinder, zu denen man sagen kann:
Ey du, geh mal in die WOhnstube zu deiner Mutter und zünde die Gardienen an!

Am nächsten Tag in den Nachrichten:
Kleines Kind tötet Mutter, indem es die Gardinen angezündet hat.
Motiv: Kein Plan...

Einmal gab es auch einen Fall, da hat ein 13jähriger Junge ein Haus in Brand gesteckt und die Feuerwehr gerufen.
Der Junge gab zu, dass er das Feuer legte, Grund:
"Ich wollte die Feuerwehr in Aktion erleben!"

das fand ich irgendwie niedlich =D  und abstoßend^^

Nira =D


----------



## fst (11. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> Nach dem ich gestern einen etwas unschönen Vorfall in der Arbeit hatte (nein, nicht wegen ständigem off-toppi spammen
> 
> ...




entweder du bist zu ihm auch ein totales arschloch was sich bei cheff nicht so gut macht^^ oder du bist so scheisfreundlich wie du es noch nie warst...so das er einfach keine möglichkeit sieht dich in irgendeinerweise anzuschreien, ODER du bist der totale mr smithers arschkriecher der freiwillig 6 überstunden täglich macht und seinem chef anbietet ihm das essen zu kochen^^ endscheide dich


----------



## Qonix (11. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> entweder du bist zu ihm auch ein totales arschloch was sich bei cheff nicht so gut macht^^ oder du bist so scheisfreundlich wie du es noch nie warst...so das er einfach keine möglichkeit sieht dich in irgendeinerweise anzuschreien, ODER du bist der totale mr smithers arschkriecher der freiwillig 6 überstunden täglich macht und seinem chef anbietet ihm das essen zu kochen^^ endscheide dich


Oh man, immer diese Kiddy's.

Lies den Fred ganz durch oder Klappe halten.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> ...
> 
> ps: solche vorfälle könnt ich noch ewig erzählen...



habt ihr nen personalrat, bertriebsrat oder sowas? dann an den wenden und ein gespräch unter 6 augen führen. 

klar kannst du klein beigeben. in ner konfrontation würdest du den kürzeren ziehen. deswegen hol dir jemanden auf deine seite, der ein wenig macht hat ..


----------



## marion9394 (11. Juni 2009)

Naja das mit dem Cheff hat sich ja jetzt erledigt - die haben mich ja nach 3 monaten gekündigt mit fadenscheinigen begründungen ...
inzwischen bin ich mir sehr sichder das die einfach nur einen depp gebraucht haben der ihnen schnell und günstig die webpages und die printsachen macht... 

die hatten leider keinen betriebsrat, das war ein startup unternehmen mit 3 mitarbeitern... der 35jährige cheff und der 70jährige - ka was der da gemacht hat - warscheinlich hatte er das geld...


----------



## Niranda (11. Juni 2009)

Schonmal an Gericht + Abfindung gedacht?
Unsoziale Kündigungen oder wie das hieß darf nicht sein... ;D


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem Cheff hat sich ja jetzt erledigt - die haben mich ja nach 3 monaten gekündigt mit fadenscheinigen begründungen ...
> inzwischen bin ich mir sehr sichder das die einfach nur einen depp gebraucht haben der ihnen schnell und günstig die webpages und die printsachen macht...
> 
> die hatten leider keinen betriebsrat, das war ein startup unternehmen mit 3 mitarbeitern... der 35jährige cheff und der 70jährige - ka was der da gemacht hat - warscheinlich hatte er das geld...


also ich denke der alte Sack hat nur die Reissleine gezogen während der Probezeit,denn dafür ist die schliesslich auch da...
wenn die Chemie nicht stimmt,und das scheint hier ja der Fall gewesen zu sein,dann hat der Arbeitgeber halt die Möglichkeit in der Probezeit ohne Angaben von Gründen zu kündigen...
nach der probezeit wird es erheblich schwerer für den Arbeitgeber weil er dann Kündigungsgründe haben muss,eine Kündigungsfrist beachten muss und ggf sogar den Weg zum Arbeitsgericht antreten muss...
ich denke du kannst froh sein,da raus gekommen zu sein,denn das ist ja eine nicht unerhebliche psychische Belastung für dich gewesen. und deine neue Stelle hört sich ja nicht schlecht an...


----------



## marion9394 (11. Juni 2009)

Hm gedacht schon, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es was bringt - auf wiedereinstellung werde ich nicht klagen...
außerdem habe ich keine rechtschutz -.-
ich warte mal ab was im Arbeitszeugnis steht - ggf. werde ich dann rumstänkern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn sie mir ne 4 geben müssen sie es nämlich begründen...

die hatten ja für mich diese förderung vom AA bezogen... haben damit wenn ich mich nicht irre die zeit lang das halbe gehalt für mich zahlen müssen... und rechne mal 3X 1800€ = 5400 € durch 2 = 2700 das ist ein guter kurs für 2 pages und das ganze andere zeuchs...

werde auch beim AA nochmal meldung machen das die mir gar nix beigebracht haben etc. (das ist ja der sinn der förderung) habe ab dem ersten tag schon visitenkarten gemacht -.-


----------

